# Narrow Gauge Convention vs National Garden Railroad Convention



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it appears that the 2019 Narrow Gauge Convention and the National Garden Railroad Convention are on the same week and same coast. The 2019 NNGC will be in Sacramento and the 2019 NGRC will be in Portland the week after Labor Day.

Just wondering how much of a conflict this is? I've talked to various people and they either go to the NGRC or the Narrow Gauge Convention. I've found very few who typically go to both.

While contracts have been signed and it is too late to change the date now, is this something we really should be worrying about affecting attendance? Especially in light of this potentially being the last National Garden Railroad Convention?


----------



## Neiler (Feb 17, 2008)

If the events are at the same time I’d be drawn the NNGC first. Going to both would be a great vacation though - if they are close enough.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I displayed at the National Narrow Gauge Convention when it was here in 2013, while there were a couple vendors with large scale items, almost all the rest were smaller scales. I honestly think they are two very different animals. The NNGC is dominated by On30 and Hon3, so I think the National Garden Railway Convention will be just fine. Given the opportunity I would display at the Garden Railway Convention as I have already done the other.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

OK my 2 cents....
I have gone to several Garden Railroad conventions and hope to do 2019 in Portland.
And I have done the NG convention in Augusta, Maine and greatly enjoyed it.
I had planned generally to do both in future years, and am totally dismayed that they fall in the same week in 2019! 
I saw many gage 1 friends at the NG Maine event, since 1:20.3 is very popular, and while is it obviously all scales, between the live steam layout and display layouts I had plenty of G, and greatly enjoyed the high level of modeling displayed everywhere.

That said, I would likely choose the GRR convention, but dang it would have been nice if this had not happened.

Jerry


----------



## Neiler (Feb 17, 2008)

What’s the latest on these two events? Are they scheduled such that I could attend both without overlap?


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Schedule for GRW convention has been adjusted months ago so they no longer conflict
So get thee to Portland and then Sacramento, there is even a special train to take you there!

Jerry


----------



## Neiler (Feb 17, 2008)

Naptowneng said:


> Schedule for GRW convention has been adjusted months ago so they no longer conflict
> So get thee to Portland and then Sacramento, there is even a special train to take you there!
> 
> Jerry


Thanks! I’m making plans to fly from Hawaii and a “Special Train” sounds awesome. How do I find out more?

NeilEr in Hawaii


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Amtrak Coast Starlight does regular runs

https://www.amtrak.com/coast-starlight-train


----------

